# Tecumseh Enduro 15.5 HP riding mower



## northbendnick (Oct 21, 2010)

We're trying to repair an inherited riding lawn mower* and would like to have a repair manual and wiring diagram in order to figure it out. Can anyhone help us out?

Thanks, Northbendnick
OHV 155 204502C (H)
D.O.M. 66352S


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

northbendnick said:


> We're trying to repair an inherited riding lawn mower* and would like to have a repair manual and wiring diagram in order to figure it out. Can anyhone help us out?
> 
> Thanks, Northbendnick
> OHV 155 204502C (H)
> D.O.M. 66352S


Here is an engine manual that may help.

For any other info,you will have to post the make and model of your tractor.


----------

